# People in Armidale!



## belicri (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, I'm spanish girl and I'm going to Armidale in a few days. I'll be there six months. I like to meet people, I have seen that there is a university, so surely there are many young people.

Regards and thanks


----------



## braccobaldobau (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello there,
I'm in Port Macquarie, not far from Armidale. I am an Italian guy who has been living in Australia for the past 5 years. I'm a Permanent Resident and almost a Citizen. I'm always keen to meet other Europeans. Let me know.


----------



## futurestic (Jan 26, 2013)

are you going there for higher education? If so then you should start face booking and join your universities Fan pages. There you will get a lot of friends. And you can also learn about their culture. I think its the best way to get closure to them.


----------



## belicri (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello, now I'm in Armidale. Is nice but I don't met anyone yet. I'm not a student, I'm here like au pair. Regards!!


----------

